# Fun picture I found - Star the "Pooghan". LOL



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

This is from a few years ago. A friend of mine and me where grooming 2 rescue Afghan Hounds I had. By the time we finished the first, Toddy, his brother Star wasn't wanting to hold still so we could really get him clipped down. So we decided to have some fun - and thus Star the Pooghan was born HAHAHA. OK, it wasn't the best groom job ever and we "depoodled" him a few days later. But he was a hoot strutting around in his Poodle doo for a few days!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

RoFL . . . Plum would love that!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

It was a hoot when we did it - my friend helping me was a professional groomer and we just HAD to take him for customers to get a giggle at in the grooming shop before we "depoodled" the Afghan. It's a rare Afghan that could have pulled this look off - he was a real hoot on it and LOVED it - but he was even happier when stripped naked - him and his brother just didn't like alot of hands on grooming (they where never handled AT ALL before coming into rescue), so keeping them shaved down most of the time was better for everyone them fighting with them about the weekly bathes and brushing to keep them in long coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahahaha! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

We're not quite ready to "Poodify" our Afghan Hound... she's been doing well at the shows so we suffer through the hairy-ness! This is Khaleesi on her first birthday at Cambridge Minnesota last weekend. She took RWB...


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

What a beautiful Afghan!!! I've only had 1 show Afghan - the rest where all rescues - and almost as much fun as a poodle to try different hairstyles with!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

